# Wild edibles



## Dedshort

Is there a really good book out there that shows the different wild edibles in North America? I struggle in this area when it comes to survival. I can hunt or fish and handle dressing my own game. I can pick out a few different fruit trees or berries, and also pecans, but after that my knowledge falls off. I know it will take more than meat and a few nuts and berries to feed my family if TSHTF, so I need a good resource that I can rely on ( I am sure that there is an app, but not sure about the IPhone working when the chips are down).


----------



## Lake Windsong

http://www.foraging.com

Has a list of great books.

Edit: If you have kids or like board games, I suggest the Wildcraft game.


----------



## *Andi

Lots of book in the local library ... give them a look see.

Yes, it is old school ... but it works.


----------



## kejmack

*Andi said:


> Lots of book in the local library ... give them a look see.


Plus, the library is FREE!


----------



## zracer7

Picked up this used book at the local Half Priced Book store. Kinda nice to have detailed drawings and photos as well. Been able to identify some edible plants around my place. Cheap book, priceless info.


----------



## Freyadog

Even with the books that we have I for one have never eaten anything off our land. There are so many plants that look alike that I just sort of leave the stuff for the goats. Little drawings don't do it for me.


----------



## hiwall

I've eaten many wild plants here. If the Indians ate it chances are so have I.


----------



## *Andi

Here are some older threads that may also help.

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f36/foraging-your-area-9468/

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f2/wild-edibles-book-recommendation-8796/

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f36/almost-unknown-edibles-1002/

You can also do a "tag" search... edible plants, edible wild plants ...


----------



## Meerkat

*Andi said:


> Lots of book in the local library ... give them a look see.
> 
> Yes, it is old school ... but it works.


Library has lots of info.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis

I want a phone app where I can take a picture of a plant and have all info on it. That would be great for pre shtf hiking/training. Why dont one of you computer gurus get on it so I can buy it


----------



## Salekdarling

CrackbottomLouis said:


> I want a phone app where I can take a picture of a plant and have all info on it. That would be great for pre shtf hiking/training. Why dont one of you computer gurus get on it so I can buy it


I would gleefully get out on the trails and take thousands of pictures. :lolsmash:


----------



## goshengirl

CrackbottomLouis said:


> I want a phone app where I can take a picture of a plant and have all info on it. That would be great for pre shtf hiking/training. Why dont one of you computer gurus get on it so I can buy it


I might even get a smart phone for that!


----------



## LongRider

A book will not help you if you do not go out and harvest the plants, learn how to prepare eat and preserve what harvest. Make wild foods part of your regular diet. Once SHTF will not be the time to try and figure out what to do with that cattail.


----------



## zombieresponder

LongRider said:


> A book will not help you if you do not go out and harvest the plants, learn how to prepare eat and preserve what harvest. Make wild foods part of your regular diet. Once SHTF will not be the time to try and figure out what to do with that cattail.


Not to mention the shock to your digestive system.


----------



## sailaway

There are good books out there, you need to find one that was written about the area you are planning on opperating in. Talk to local gardening clubs, or local out door stores, Maybe TSC or even your local library. Old timers are a wealth of information.


----------



## LongRider

zombieresponder said:


> Not to mention the shock to your digestive system.


Exactly. Another thing I don't see folks taking into consideration is food depression. While nutritional needs may be being met by having to eat foods that are unfamiliar, taste strange or are just bland after a period of time it can lead to depression that includes a sense of never being satisfied always hungry. Which can lead to unnecessary food consumption and overall poor moral. So it will help increase moral a great deal to have salal, eel grass, camas, chicory, geoducks, pine nuts, tiger lily and the like become part of your list of familiar home cooking comfort foods


----------



## zombieresponder

CrackbottomLouis said:


> I want a phone app where I can take a picture of a plant and have all info on it. That would be great for pre shtf hiking/training. Why dont one of you computer gurus get on it so I can buy it


I don't know anything about it, but I stumbled across this a few minutes ago. http://mobileedibles.blogspot.com/ It's mainly about native Texas plants, but some of the plants are native elsewhere too.


----------



## zombieresponder

LongRider said:


> Exactly. Another thing I don't see folks taking into consideration is food depression. While nutritional needs may be being met by having to eat foods that are unfamiliar, taste strange or are just bland after a period of time it can lead to depression that includes a sense of never being satisfied always hungry. Which can lead to unnecessary food consumption and overall poor moral. So it will help increase moral a great deal to have salal, eel grass, camas, chicory, geoducks, pine nuts, tiger lily and the like become part of your list of familiar home cooking comfort foods


Might as well work it in anyway, since it's free. I looked around on the main site where I got that link earlier, found out that there's a lot more free food on our place than I thought. I also found out that what we used to call pepperwood is actually a prickly ash and we might not want to cut down all the tractor tire destroying locusts we come across.


----------



## kappydell

*Andi said:


> Lots of book in the local library ... give them a look see.
> 
> Yes, it is old school ... but it works.


And its free.


----------



## LongRider

zombieresponder said:


> Might as well work it in anyway, since it's free.


Yep and it makes a "survival skill" a harvesting task, plus its fun expanding your gastronomic horizons, learning to incorporate new healthier items into your diet. Be the first kid on your block to have a dinner party featuring only wild food you've harvested hunted or fished :beercheer:


----------



## Meerkat

We have pole salad here growing wild.You just have to cook it twice or boil it down then pour water off it.


----------



## zombieresponder

Meerkat said:


> We have pole salad here growing wild.You just have to cook it twice or boil it down then pour water off it.


Here too. It's probably one of the most common edibles. I've never tried it, but I'm told that it's pretty bland. I've also been told that you need to boil it and discard the water three times.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phytolacca

http://www.cooks.com/rec/search/0,1-0,poke_salad,FF.html

http://www.aces.edu/dept/extcomm/newspaper/june21b02.html


----------



## LongRider

zombieresponder said:


> Here too. It's probably one of the most common edibles. I've never tried it, but I'm told that it's pretty bland. I've also been told that you need to boil it and discard the water three times.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phytolacca
> 
> http://www.cooks.com/rec/search/0,1-0,poke_salad,FF.html
> 
> http://www.aces.edu/dept/extcomm/newspaper/june21b02.html


Now imagine SHTF all those starving hungry desperate folk breaking out their edible plant book see poke salad


----------



## RUN1251

Be very careful with Poke. You can only only eat the very first young leaves that appear in the spring and only after they have been boiled and drained three times. After the leaves mature they are too toxic to eat no matter how many times they are boiled.


----------



## zombieresponder

RUN1251 said:


> Be very careful with Poke. You can only only eat the very first young leaves that appear in the spring and only after they have been boiled and drained three times. After the leaves mature they are too toxic to eat no matter how many times they are boiled.


Hmm. I guess that sort of makes sense. I can't see them having much nutritional value after boiling/draining three times anyway.


----------



## EXPERT_SURVIVALIST_RANGER

Anyone know one for alaska? I might be moving up there and the edible plants are the only things i dont know. (as far as i know)


----------



## Lake Windsong

I really love poke sallet, as we call it. Poke greens cooked down and mixed with some scrambled eggs, throw a slab of cornbread on the plate with it. Good. Very good.

For Alaska wild edibles, I'd check websites for Alaskan universities, maybe one with an agricultural department would have some good info online.


----------



## EXPERT_SURVIVALIST_RANGER

Lake Windsong said:


> I really love poke sallet, as we call it. Poke greens cooked down and mixed with some scrambled eggs, throw a slab of cornbread on the plate with it. Good. Very good.
> 
> For Alaska wild edibles, I'd check websites for Alaskan universities, maybe one with an agricultural department would have some good info online.


I cant learn stuff online. :-/ idky but i have to have an actual book to learn stuff like that.


----------



## EXPERT_SURVIVALIST_RANGER

Thanks though


----------



## kappydell

that book shown looks like the petersen guide to edible wild plants. i have that one, it is my go-to book. not only does it show the plants, it lists poisonous look alikes & tells you how to tell the good one from the bad one, then lists ways to cook/eat the plants. They are also indexed by season and terrain, so you don't waste time looking for a prairie plant in a swamp. Best book Ive seen for learning from. And there are quite a few edibles that do not have deadly twins, so you can start with them for foraging practice.


----------



## zracer7

kappydell said:


> that book shown looks like the petersen guide to edible wild plants. i have that one, it is my go-to book. not only does it show the plants, it lists poisonous look alikes & tells you how to tell the good one from the bad one, then lists ways to cook/eat the plants. They are also indexed by season and terrain, so you don't waste time looking for a prairie plant in a swamp. Best book Ive seen for learning from. And there are quite a few edibles that do not have deadly twins, so you can start with them for foraging practice.


Yes it is the Lee Allen Peterson Guide. I got it for the reasons you already listed. Good book! Well organized.


----------



## zombieresponder

Reckon I might as well share this. I have terrible allergies, and about twice a year I end up really miserable and then get a sinus infection. About a week ago I started having trouble, so I figured I'd take an antihistamine/decongestant and supplement it with some echinacea to boost my immune system. I wasn't getting any better, in fact the opposite, so I started looking at more medicinal plants. After looking at a number of sites, I ran across a single one with a note about echinacea that explained everything. People who are allergic to ragweed should stay away from echinacea as well. Both are from the same family of Asteraceae.

Hopefully this will save someone else some misery.


----------



## bahramthered

Best book I've read on this says you have to take 2 or 3 years to truly know this stuff. You have to look at the plants in basically every form, and I have to agree from what I've read. Way too many of the books you can find about wild plants post one imagine that is identifiable, which may not be while the plant is in season or even useful.


----------



## LongRider

zombieresponder said:


> Hopefully this will save someone else some misery.


Good post
One more reason folks need to gather and use wild plants now, if this had happened after SHTF it may have cost you more than a bit of misery.

Folks need to understand medicinal plants are real medicine taken in a specific way for a specific reason. Echinacea is one of those often misused medications folks use incorrectly for any thing that ails them. You don't take Penicillin in random doses because the cat scratched you. Same with herbal medicine. If you do not know what it is for, do not know how to prepare it, do not know how to take it, do not know what doses it needs to be taken in. Than do not take it. As has happened in this case you are likely do more harm than good


----------



## BadgerPeak

"The Essential Wild Food Survival Guide" by Linda Runyon with her "wild food cards" and "Wild Food Identification Guide".

Best book we have found. It covers what plants are edible, what *parts* of the plant are edible, how to prepare them, how to store them, and gives their nutritional info, calories, etc.

The pictures aren't so good, which is why you need her identification guide. Where there is a dangerous look-a-like, she is VERY detailed about the difference. I keep the wild food playing cards in my pocket on hikes, and seem to find new edible plants on every outing.

I've been surprised by how good most of the plants taste even without any preparation.


----------



## scpnet

Badger, I looked up book recommended but went with another one that was recommended in review there. Will add a review when I get it.

If there are any others here interested in Wild Edible Plant ID in my area (central upstate SC), let's talk.


----------



## lanahi

I would start with the plants you already know. Everyone knows dandelions, pine, cattails, sunflowers, roses, acorns, stinging nettles, mint, maybe chicory, some of the common fruits, and so many other plants. Each of those is edible in some way or in many ways, so look it up on the web to find out how to fix them and when. When you run out of plants you already know, add a few more each day or week. Don't just try to remember it, try them out now when failed recipes and other mistakes arn't so important. 

After you have exhausted details of the plants you already know, next begin with your own yard and garden. Even the best kept yard and garden has wild plants growing, such as mallow, plantain, dandelion, chickweed, clovers, and others. What a way to live...just go outside and bring in the groceries!

When I decide to get another book, I look it up on amazon.com first and read the customer's reviews. Most of them are spot on. I may then order it or find out if the library can get it for me. If they can get it, I decide after looking it over if I want to order it. It saves me a bunch of money!

The best books are for your area, though many plants are found all over the nation. I have a lot of books...general edible plants, wildflowers of all kinds, wild plant recipe books, area specific books, etc. My favorites are by Samuel Thayer. He discusses few plants but gives extremely detailed information about them. Linda Runyon and Linda Kershaw are also favorites.

A book with no photos is still one of my most valuable books: "Encyclopedia of Edible Plants of North America" by Couplan. The information is not detailed, but he mentions nearly all known wild edible plants across the nation. There are still 20,000 or so plants besides those whose edibility is unknown. He just didn't miss any known ones. Most other wild edible plant books discuss only a few plants out of the many, so this book is a good reference. Another book of that type is Euell Gibbons "Handbook of Wild Edible Plants". I love Euell Gibbons anyway because of his enthusiasm. Both of these books are useful only after you have actually identified a plant.

Most important, though, are good books for identifying the plant. After that, google what the plant can be used for or if it is edible, and which parts and when they are edible. All of this should be done while we still have the ability to use the web.

Foraging is not work, it is fun and FREE entertainment, one that the whole family can share on nice days. All that besides the free groceries too! Picky eaters have a way of eating and liking what they help harvest themselves, and it gives outdoor recreation another dimension of enjoyment. All kids, even the younger ones, can help pick up acorns or nuts, older kids can learn with you to identify wild edibles.

Euell Gibbons talked about his "wild parties" where he served only wild food, and I have done that with a friend and her family. Full course delicious meals with even the kids coming up with new recipes. This is awesome and unforgetable fun, and the kids are ahead on the survival game too!


----------



## lanahi

It isn't necessary to know all the plants...just be certain of the ones you are actually eating! You don't even have to know the poisonous ones...just know the one you are eating!

It isn't hard. It takes getting familiar with the plant, then you will never have to wonder again if it is edible or not. It's like going into a grocery store and buying a head of lettuce...you don't accidentally buy cabbage, even though a book might confuse someone who isn't familiar with either vegetable. Think about it...it is easy to tell the difference because you've become familiar with them. It just takes attention to detail at first, then they become like old friends.

A good way to study a plant in all seasons, by the way, is to transplant it to your garden, if it is a plant that can be moved easily. Or you can buy seeds or bulbs from a native wildflower nursery and grow it in your garden. This is also a way to grow food without attracting attention to the fact that they are food. Everyone recognizes tomatoes, but how many know lilies have edible roots? How many recognize Jerusalem artichoke, salsify, or camas or even many of the common herbs? They look like just attractive flowers to most...no hungry raiders are going to come in and take them.


----------



## lanahi

Freyadog said:


> Even with the books that we have I for one have never eaten anything off our land. There are so many plants that look alike that I just sort of leave the stuff for the goats. Little drawings don't do it for me.


The books give great detail of the plant's description, and you have to be careful that each detail fits the books description exactly. Some make the mistake of trying to make the plant fit what they think it is, and they might not live too long. If the plant corresponds exactly to the description as well as the picture, except maybe it has opposite leaves instead of alternate leaves like the books says, IT IS NOT THE RIGHT PLANT!

Freyadog, take a plant you know absolutely, like cattails or dandelions, and try it out! This can be a great adventure, but adventures often require a little courage to begin but offer huge rewards. This is one of those kinds of adventures, and it may save your life someday too.


----------



## goshengirl

Thanks for all the info you've posted, lanahi. This really has the gears spinning inside my head, figuring out how to educate myself and my family.


----------



## LongRider

lanahi said:


> I would start with the plants you already know. Everyone knows dandelions, pine, cattails, sunflowers, roses, acorns, stinging nettles, mint, maybe chicory, some of the common fruits, and so many other plants. Each of those is edible in some way or in many ways, so look it up on the web to find out how to fix them and when. When you run out of plants you already know, add a few more each day or week. Don't just try to remember it, try them out now when failed recipes and other mistakes arn't so important.
> Foraging is not work, it is fun and FREE entertainment, one that the whole family can share on nice days. All that besides the free groceries too! Picky eaters have a way of eating and liking what they help harvest themselves, and it gives outdoor recreation another dimension of enjoyment. All kids, even the younger ones, can help pick up acorns or nuts, older kids can learn with you to identify wild edibles.


Excellent suggestions well thought out and I hope folks take what you posted to heart it really does help if you truly get to know a plant, all of its parts in all seasons that it is useful to us. So that it is not much different than going to the grocery store. Cooking and prepping what you gather is critical on several level. As you said now when mistakes are not a big deal, as opposed to later when your life may depend on what you gather and prepare. It is a great family activity that everyone can take part in. One thing I do suggest as good as books are it is always a a real benefit when learning about a new plant to have someone along that knows that plant well. From what it looks like, to what environment it grows in, what parts are edible and useful as well as how to prepare, cook or store it.

We do the dinners of only what we hunt, fish, gather and harvest as well. For ourselves as well as parties usually during salmon season as that's when meat and fish are most abundant.


----------



## *Andi

Lake Windsong said:


> Edit: If you have kids or like board games, I suggest the Wildcraft game.


I just ordered the Wildcraft game for the granddaughters, can't wait to get it and get the girls started.


----------



## Lake Windsong

We love it! Everything they produce is so family oriented and kid friendly.


----------



## countrygal57

*Thanks*



Lake Windsong said:


> http://www.foraging.com
> 
> Has a list of great books.
> 
> Edit: If you have kids or like board games, I suggest the Wildcraft game.


Thanks for the great link Lake Windsong! I've been attempting to learn more about foraging. Great name by the way


----------



## majmill

scpnet hi from majmill,

I used to forage in PA and VT. now that I live in SE NC I need to relearn my local edible plants. I'm still using Euell Gibbons "Stalking the Wild Asparagus". Do you know of any books specifically for this area?


----------



## Lake Windsong

majmill said:


> scpnet hi from majmill,
> 
> I used to forage in PA and VT. now that I live in SE NC I need to relearn my local edible plants. I'm still using Euell Gibbons "Stalking the Wild Asparagus". Do you know of any books specifically for this area?


Asheville and the Black Mountain area have a terrific foraging community. Might want to check local publications and blogs for any local plant walks or meetings around you.


----------



## Viking

Freyadog said:


> Even with the books that we have I for one have never eaten anything off our land. There are so many plants that look alike that I just sort of leave the stuff for the goats. Little drawings don't do it for me.


The drawings in that book are pretty clear compared to others I've run across. Thing is I grew up learning about what was edible and what was poisonous. I know a few mushrooms that are distinctive and can be eaten but others though they may be safe I won't touch as I've never had training as to what was safe and it's just too great of a risk especially since some dangerous mushrooms at different stages look like edible ones.


----------



## kyredneck

Meerkat said:


> We have pole salad here growing wild.You just have to cook it twice or boil it down then pour water off it.





zombieresponder said:


> Here too. It's probably one of the most common edibles. I've never tried it, but I'm told that it's pretty bland. I've also been told that you need to boil it and discard the water three times.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phytolacca
> 
> http://www.cooks.com/rec/search/0,1-0,poke_salad,FF.html
> 
> http://www.aces.edu/dept/extcomm/newspaper/june21b02.html





RUN1251 said:


> Be very careful with Poke. You can only only eat the very first young leaves that appear in the spring and only after they have been boiled and drained three times. After the leaves mature they are too toxic to eat no matter how many times they are boiled.


I've eaten poke all my life, it's one of those 'Spring greens' we used to collect very early in the season.

Poke is at the height of it's flavor & palatability while in the 'asparagus stage', and stir fried in butter like asparagus, in fact it's delicious combined with asparagus, in fact it grows wild in my aparagus patch. I wouldn't eat the leaves for greens anymore, not even the young ones, it's got a funky taste and has cramped me in the past.

IMO, best way to forage poke is just as you would wild asparagus, in fact both are in season at the same time. Find a patch of poke, cut down all the leaved out stalks and then keep coming back for the 'asparagus', it truly is a 'cut & come again' veggie, probably more so than asparagus.


----------



## kyredneck

"*Sallet* is an old English word that *means "cooked greens*," and *should not be mistanken for "salad*"; in fact, a great *many cases of Pokeweed poisoning result from this linguistic mistake*. When Poke leaves are eaten *raw, they cause a characteristically severe but self-limiting gastroenteritis with repeated vomiting and diarrhea.* The chemicals responsible for this reaction are known as triterpene saponins, and they are both broken down by the heat of cooking, and leached out into the cooking water. It is also important to pick *the Poke sprouts when they are no more than 6 - 8 inches tall; if too mature, they contain a greater amount of toxins and can be unsafe.*" 
http://boards.straightdope.com/sdmb/showthread.php?t=387042


----------



## Viking

There are other things like Poke that take a lot of extra processing to get toxins out, an other one that comes to mind is acorns. Thing is that in the end of the rinse process there probably isn't a lot of nutritional value left as those things go out with the processing and those foods end up just being fillers. Better to just use things that can be safely eaten raw, things that have usable vitamins, minerals and proteins. As with the case of processed acorns pretty much all that's left is starch.


----------



## kyredneck

Depends on the type of acorn, some contain much more tannic acid than others, which is exactly what's being leached away during the rinsing process. Chestnut oak acorns, which is a white oak, in my area are very nearly edible staight off the tree because the acid content is so low; a very minimal amount of rinsing would be required for those.

Acorns were a major staple with primitives and aborigines all over the earth.

The Pilgrims survived their first winter here largely because they stumbled upon some large caches of acorns buried by the natives in bottom land that flooded & drained several times through the winter (thus leaching away the tannic acid).


----------



## Viking

kyredneck said:


> Depends on the type of acorn, some contain much more tannic acid than others, which is exactly what's being leached away during the rinsing process. Chestnut oak acorns, which is a white oak, in my area are very nearly edible staight off the tree because the acid content is so low; a very minimal amount of rinsing would be required for those.
> 
> Acorns were a major staple with primitives and aborigines all over the earth.
> 
> The Pilgrims survived their first winter here largely because they stumbled upon some large caches of acorns buried by the natives in bottom land that flooded & drained several times through the winter (thus leaching away the tannic acid).


I realized that what I said about acorns was a generality and that there are many instances of having them as a fill in when other foods were not available. I have heard that out here in Oregon there is supposed to be an oak that has acorns that don't need to be leached of the tannin, however we have many other trees around that produce edible nuts and seeds that have good protein and essential oils that provide far greater nutrition than acorns so I've never had the desire to try acorns.


----------



## fishparts2003

zombieresponder said:


> Reckon I might as well share this. I have terrible allergies, and about twice a year I end up really miserable and then get a sinus infection. About a week ago I started having trouble, so I figured I'd take an antihistamine/decongestant and supplement it with some echinacea to boost my immune system. I wasn't getting any better, in fact the opposite, so I started looking at more medicinal plants. After looking at a number of sites, I ran across a single one with a note about echinacea that explained everything. People who are allergic to ragweed should stay away from echinacea as well. Both are from the same family of Asteraceae.
> 
> Hopefully this will save someone else some misery.


I don't know if it would help you at all, but I use the local honey allergy remedy with what I think is a positive result. You have to eat it on a regular basis, I have a peanut butter and honey sandwich quite often, use it tea instead anything else etc. It is not a cure, but I would say I better by 50 % over the past 3-4 years. I buy mine from a farm stand with in a mile from home. The bees collect the pollen from native plants, make honey, you consume and produce a natural immunity to many natural allergens over time.



CrackbottomLouis said:


> I want a phone app where I can take a picture of a plant and have all info on it. That would be great for pre shtf hiking/training. Why dont one of you computer gurus get on it so I can buy it


This app. as we all know from recent news will most likely get the manufacturer sued when someone eats the wrong plant, even with a comprehensive warning label.


----------



## homestead

*Wild Edibles Books*

I have this one and love it: 
"A Field Guide to Medicinal Plants and Herbs: Of Eastern and Central North America (Peterson Field Guides)" by Steven Foster, James A. Duke and Roger Tory Peterson (Dec 28, 1999)

It lists plants all over the US. It specifies the regions where the plants grow and has color photos as well as tells you their edible and medicinal uses.

-If you plan to survive on wild edibles at some point, you should start familiarizing yourself with them now. 
-Some edible plants have a poisonous look a like.
-Be absolutely sure of what you are collecting before you eat it. 
-Don't collect plants next to a busy highway where they could be contaminated by car exhaust fumes, herbicides, etc.

I recommend beginners stick to safe edibles, which I believe are marked in the book, when starting out. If possible, join a local foraging group to learn hands on from someone.


----------



## majmill

Lake Windsong,
Thanx for the reply. I would love to have a BOL near Ashville or Blackmountain, foraging in that area would probably be similiar to that in the mountains of PA or VT but here in the coastal south things are decidedly different. I will be looking at blogs, as you suggested, and anywhere else that is likely to have info. Thanx, maj


----------



## homestead

Discovering Wild Plants:
Alaska, Western Canada, the Northwest
Front Cover
Janice J. Schofield, Janice Schofield Eaton


----------



## homestead

EXPERT_SURVIVALIST_RANGER said:


> I cant learn stuff online. :-/ idky but i have to have an actual book to learn stuff like that.


I lived in AK for 7 years and learned about wild edibles there. Here is a good book for that area.
Discovering Wild Plants:
Alaska, Western Canada, the Northwest
Front Cover
Janice J. Schofield, Janice Schofield Eaton


----------



## LongRider

EXPERT_SURVIVALIST_RANGER said:


> I cant learn stuff online. :-/ idky but i have to have an actual book to learn stuff like that.


There is a device called a printer that allows you to print items off of the computer. Assemble several pages together and you have a pamphlet or book on any topic you wish.


----------



## LongRider

EXPERT_SURVIVALIST_RANGER said:


> Anyone know one for alaska? I might be moving up there and the edible plants are the only things i dont know. (as far as i know)


Throughout her life when my wife moved from one area to another she would get to know traditional elders of the local First People and they would teach her what plants they ate and used


----------



## fishparts2003

Just grabbed a copy of the book The foragers harvest,Thayer. This author comes highly recommended here and in other places. So far I agree, the info looks to be well laid out, and easy to understand. I hope to get out and gather some in the spring, should make for a good secondary past time as I do some scouting for woodland creatures. I really like the table that shows when to look for specific plants, and that it has some tips on preparing as opposed to just how to identify them.


----------



## raspberryjenn

CrackbottomLouis said:


> I want a phone app where I can take a picture of a plant and have all info on it. That would be great for pre shtf hiking/training. Why dont one of you computer gurus get on it so I can buy it


This app by 'Wild Man' Steve Brill costs to use the full thing, but even with the free one I found several edibles in my yard. There are clear pictures of the plants themselves, and then also he gives details about look-a-likes and toxin dangers.

It's not exactly what you wanted, but I liked it! :flower: Oh, BTW, it's only for Apple.


----------

